# The problems I had at OKW when I traded into using II



## icydog (Oct 13, 2008)

We just got home on Saturday. We stayed for two weeks at OKW (part of the time we were on the member cruise). When we checked in for our first week we told the cast member that we were members immediately. She looked at our blue cards and said "I don't need that" and proceeded to treat us like we were vagrants who showed up to steal a week from a "real" member. She gave us a package but it wasn't the Welcome Home package and it didn't include the Member Perk book. She was quick to charge us the $95 though!! 
She treated us like we had a bad case of the _"wannabees"_ and actually bordered on extreme rudeness. We finally got a suitable villa, after an hour with her saying there was nothing she could do for us,  and we left her to her other chores, like making broomstick riding devices. 

When we got to the room we found out we didn't have internet access. So along with not giving us the Perks booklet she didn't give us free internet. I called the GM. He apologized and said he would take the charges off. What he didn't say was the charges had to be removed daily and only then with a fight until I mentioned his name. 

I know OKW and SSR get most of the exchangers but I own over 1400 points with Disney. My maintenance fees are outrageous, much less the cost to buy all these points. I am still a member no matter how I got there. I resent being treated like this. The GM agreed, but obviously his front end staff did not get that memo. I am going to write to Jim Lewis--- but why should it come to this? I know that some of you will say, "that's just how it is and accept it"!! But I cannot. I never felt so unwelcome in my life at a DVC resort and we are one of the club's founding members.


----------



## dms1709 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time and energy to take your complaint to the next level.   There is no excuse for rude behavior.   Hopefully the complaint coming from a Disney owner will make the "Powers that be"  understand that this is not acceptable.

Donna


----------



## Transit (Oct 13, 2008)

That kind of treatment is unacceptable for an owner or *exchanger*.How much in demand will DVC be if exchangers are treated far worse than owners? My guess yours is an isolated incident. Most DVC exchange reports that I've read are positive.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 13, 2008)

*Disney Vacation Club*



icydog said:


> She treated us like we had a bad case of the _"wannabees"_ and actually bordered on extreme rudeness. We finally got a suitable villa, after an hour with her saying there was nothing she could do for us,  and we left her to her other chores, like making broomstick riding devices.


 
No One should be treated second class at any resort 
especially at Disney - but it happens - way too often


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 13, 2008)

*It is policy - another reason I gave up on DVC*



Marty Giggard said:


> No One should be treated second class at any resort
> especially at Disney - but it happens - way too often



It's no accident. Starting with the "exchange penalty" they pioneered DVC goes out of their way to treat II "guests" as second or third class steerage interlopers.  Every II guest should rank DVC as low as possible until this type of treatment ends. Or just avoid DVC - there are much better resorts in the few areas they have a presence.  Those honor the idea of fair exchange and treat guests well.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 14, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> It's no accident. Starting with the "exchange penalty" they pioneered DVC goes out of their way to treat II "guests" as second or third class steerage interlopers.  Every II guest should rank DVC as low as possible until this type of treatment ends. Or just avoid DVC - there are much better resorts in the few areas they have a presence.  Those honor the idea of fair exchange and treat guests well.


I'm calling you out. Prove it. 
Prove they go out of their way to treat guests badly... You can't do it. You always make such statements, yet never back them up.
How many times have you personally traded into DVC?? 

And don't get me started on the fee..
I thought it was your beloved CP Resort that charged guests for certain items, but not owners. I could be thinking of a different place, but I think it's CP.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 14, 2008)

Carl D said:


> I'm calling you out. Prove it.
> Prove they go out of their way to treat guests badly... You can't do it. You always make such statements, yet never back them up.
> How many times have you personally traded into DVC??
> 
> ...



NO, Wastegate (And DVC, Manhattan Club among others) hold the title of "lets have third class guests" and charge for the privilege. Proof? It starts at the $95 at DVC and just gets worse as the visit goes on. Look at the owner who started this thread. Can't get anyone more willing to forgive than that yet look what occurred. 

All my well run resorts (so Wastegate is excluded from that list) charge nothing to exchange guests that isn't also charged to owners. As it should be and always was until a certain group got II to agree...

I have never traded into DVC but I had people use my weeks and - guess what - got the same type of negative report of poor treatment. And that was in the late 90's!  Nothing has changed except the fee was added for insult.  It cannot be justified and should not be ignored by the RTU renters or those who turn in II rating cards.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your experience at OKW. We had a really sweet gal that checked us in at OKW a few weeks ago. We traded in with our Smoky Mt week and showed our blue member card and the gal was happy to give us the member perks booklet. Sounds like you got someone that was sour grapes that day. 

Our resort keys didn't say "member" and I'm pretty sure unless we're staying on points that we don't get the free internet. In my opinion, I think all the DVC resorts should just give it for free - it would cut out a lot of confusion. I'm pretty sure all Marriott Vacation Club resorts offer free internet (at least the ones I've stayed at). So many people have to work or check on work related things while on vacation, it just would make more sense if DVC had it set up like Marriott Vacation Club does. It really kind of makes you feel sorry for DVC's front desk staff in one way - what a headache to keep track of.


----------



## icydog (Oct 14, 2008)

littlestar said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience at OKW. We had a really sweet gal that checked us in at OKW a few weeks ago. We traded in with our Smoky Mt week and showed our blue member card and the gal was happy to give us the member perks booklet. Sounds like you got someone that was sour grapes that day.
> 
> Our resort keys didn't say "member" and I'm pretty sure unless we're staying on points that we don't get the free internet. In my opinion, I think all the DVC resorts should just give it for free - it would cut out a lot of confusion. I'm pretty sure all Marriott Vacation Club resorts offer free internet (at least the ones I've stayed at). So many people have to work or check on work related things while on vacation, it just would make more sense if DVC had it set up like Marriott Vacation Club does. It really kind of makes you feel sorry for DVC's front desk staff in one way - what a headache to keep track of.



I agree wholeheartedly. It costs no more for Disney to extend free internet access to their members on site whether or not they used their points to get there. But you have a valid argument. Why not extend the free internet to everyone. So many folks need their computers while traveling to check work related emails, it would make sense to provide free internet to make them feel at home. Why DVC, one of the leaders in the hospitality field, is so inhospitable is beyond me. I am going to use this argument in my letter to the president. I may send it to the chairman of the board as well as the CEO.


----------



## janej (Oct 14, 2008)

We traded through II to SSR earlier this year.  I was not treated badly.  But I felt the CM was not nearly as nice as when I stayed on my DVC points in the past.  I asked about the free internet access, and I was told that it is only free when you stay on points or cash reservation.   I did not really need the internet access so I just let it go.  I later checked on the Perk booklet and found that unlike the pool hopping privilege, the free internet was not stated for cash or points reservation only.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 14, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> NO, Wastegate (And DVC, Manhattan Club among others) hold the title of "lets have third class guests" and charge for the privilege. Proof? It starts at the $95 at DVC and just gets worse as the visit goes on. Look at the owner who started this thread. Can't get anyone more willing to forgive than that yet look what occurred.
> 
> All my well run resorts (so Wastegate is excluded from that list) charge nothing to exchange guests that isn't also charged to owners. As it should be and always was until a certain group got II to agree...
> 
> I have never traded into DVC but I had people use my weeks and - guess what - got the same type of negative report of poor treatment. And that was in the late 90's!  Nothing has changed except the fee was added for insult.  It cannot be justified and should not be ignored by the RTU renters or those who turn in II rating cards.


As usual, you have spouted off then given absolutely ZERO evidence to back up your claim. I do not believe a single word you say about what some unknown person told you. Anyone that has read your negative DVC posts over the years will agree with that. 
One or two posts from unknown people on an internet bbs is far from proof.

This was clearly a cranky cast member that would have given a hard time to anyone. After all, icydog is indeed a Member.

All you can say is "fee, fee, fee".
Doesn't CP charge guests for movies or something like that?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 14, 2008)

We didn't have a rude person check us into Boardwalk Villas for our two-week stay in September, but we did arrive late, and she said they didn't have a reservation for us.  With our II confirmation in hand, she disappeared for a few minutes, then she came back (I forgot her name and was hoping I would remember it for the DVC satisfaction survey) and said our confirmation has a name of Daphne Copeland.  She asked if we rented this reservation.  WHAAAAAT?  

I said, "NO, this is an II exchange."  She said, 

"No, this reservation is under an owner's name, which is Daphne Copeland." 

UGH!  Finally she looked further into the computer and said, "I see that your name is in the notes as a guest."  I couldn't believe it because this was directly through II, with our Foxrun summer week!  I think she just found it and didn't want to admit her mistake.  

Our daughter and her husband's relatives were staying there at the same time, and fortunately, they didn't have these problems.  I think Laura would have freaked out.  

Long story short, if I can even do that,  it took us 45 minutes of waiting and arguing to get our keys.  We didn't get to bed until about 3:00 a.m., by the time the luggage and groceries arrived in the unit (they wouldn't let us take it ourselves in the luggage carts, which are for bellhops only ). 

The manager came by our room the next morning (at 7:30 a.m.!), to see if we were happy with our room, and he did apologize, but we were more angry at being awakened at that early hour, after arriving so late, than we were at the lost reservation.  

They checked us into our second week without having to go to the desk.  We loved the unit, and we always get a Perks booklet with our exchanges.  We feel we are treated very well by Disney, but the hassle was ridiculous at the counter of Boardwalk.  I was so tired by the end of that day. :zzz:


----------



## Carl D (Oct 14, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We didn't have a rude person check us into Boardwalk Villas for our two-week stay in September, but we did arrive late, and she said they didn't have a reservation for us.  With our II confirmation in hand, she disappeared for a few minutes, then she came back (I forgot her name and was hoping I would remember it for the DVC satisfaction survey) and said our confirmation has a name of Daphne Copeland.  She asked if we rented this reservation.  WHAAAAAT?
> 
> I said, "NO, this is an II exchange."  She said,
> 
> ...


Cindy, do you think that was a II error, a DVC error, or a combination of the two?

I do believe it was a pain in the butt, but if I understand correctly you were NOT made to feel like "second class citizens". Is that correct?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 14, 2008)

You know, Carl, I don't even know whose fault it was, but I didn't think the woman was at all rude.  She was actually very nice to us, but she didn't admit it was their mistake.  They charged our credit card the $95, and our internet use was billed to us daily, so obviously they realized we were II exchangers.  

I don't know how the mistake happened, but I was starting to get very worried as to where we would stay that night.  When she finally let us take the unit (at first she wasn't sure we could have it, even when she saw our name in the notes), I was so relieved.  

Our experience as a renter from a DVC owner was sure not great.  That was BF, Before Foxrun, and we wanted to try Disney on for size.  This was about 3 years ago, when we rented a studio for five weeknights, at Old Key West.  The woman at check-in was very rude to us and said, "Owners are not supposed to rent their units."  She was older and just came across as grouchy to me.  She gave us the closest studio to the 3-way stop in the complex.  Rick couldn't sleep the first night, so we called to complain, and they moved us.  

I would bet DVC owners would not like to know how rude some of the people at check-in can be toward their renters.  We rented that one from a very nice guy on eBay with a name like svw or something like that.  I seem to remember his last name was Weschel.  His family owns thousands of points, mostly bought in the early years.  He had every right to rent this reservation to us, in my opinion.  But I guess all companies react that way when they feel that someone is making money on their purchases.  I think it's jealousy.  

Wyndham is rotten, that is for sure.  Thought I would get a complaint in here about Wyndham.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 14, 2008)

I've stayed at OKW and DSS via II and both times we were treated just fine by the front desk folks.  I got a very nice unit both times.

I will say that the DVC sales person at the kiosk gave me a real hassle and laughed at me when I told her that Marriott had nicer units.  After pushing her for a straight answer, she admitted that she'd never even been to a Marriott resort, let alone in the unit.  She also told me that people weren't allowed to trade into DVC via II.  I told her that I had done that and she said I wasy lying and that I was trespassing.  This kiosk was in DSS and I was staying in a villa in Congress Park.   I never did anything about it because frankly it wasn't worth my time.  Customer service at Disney has gone down hill in the parks, the resorts, and everywhere else.  The sad part is that it may just be our society as a whole.

P.S. - I didn't let that incident ruin my vacation, and I still love going to Disney.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 14, 2008)

Matt, that is a terrible thing for the woman to say.  I suppose she just thinks DVC members get exchanges without giving anything back to Interval. :rofl: 

Our salesperson was Mario, and he was very nice. If we do buy Disney, I would buy through him.  I don't think they will give us free internet on exchanges once we own, though.  I am surprised they did that for Marylyn because I understood that exchangers, even DVC owners, wouldn't get free internet.  If they did, that would be another reason to get Rick to agree to buying Disney.   

I am always looking for more ammo to get Rick to agree to a purchase.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Oct 14, 2008)

We've been DVC members since 1992. We have stayed on points numerous times throughout the years.

We have exchanged in through II several times and will be exchanging into OKW again at the end of January.

We have rented out our points many times over the years. 

We have always been treated well whether it be as members or exchangers - absolutely no difference.

We have never had a complaint from any renters that they were not treated well.


----------



## icydog (Oct 14, 2008)

Cindy if you do buy give my name.. Please, Please, Please, pick me, pick me, pick me....


----------



## icydog (Oct 14, 2008)

janej said:


> I asked about the free internet access, and I was told that it is only free when you stay on points or cash reservation.     I later checked on the Perk booklet and found that unlike the pool hopping privilege, the free internet was not stated for cash or points reservation only.



Very interesting and more ammo for my letter. Thanks



rickandcindy23 said:


> Long story short, if I can even do that,  it took us 45 minutes of waiting and arguing to get our keys.  We didn't get to bed until about 3:00 a.m., by the time the luggage and groceries arrived in the unit (they wouldn't let us take it ourselves in the luggage carts, which are for bellhops only ).
> 
> *The manager came by our room the next morning (at 7:30 a.m.!), to see if we were happy with our room,* and he did apologize, but we were more angry at being awakened at that early hour, after arriving so late, than we were at the lost reservation.
> 
> They checked us into our second week without having to go to the desk.  We loved the unit, and *we always get a Perks booklet with our exchanges. * We feel we are treated very well by Disney, but the hassle was ridiculous at the counter of Boardwalk.  I was so tired by the end of that day. :zzz:



Well he saw a problem and showed up didn't he. Alright it was at dawn but it didn't matter since that was when he wanted to see YOU. The manager called and apologize for the CM and gave us the internet but the call was at 1 AM!!!




rickandcindy23 said:


> *Our experience as a renter from a DVC owner was sure not great.  That was BF, Before Foxrun, and we wanted to try Disney on for size.  This was about 3 years ago, when we rented a studio for five weeknights, at Old Key West.  The woman at check-in was very rude to us and said, "Owners are not supposed to rent their units."  She was older and just came across as grouchy to me.  She gave us the closest studio to the 3-way stop in the complex.  Rick couldn't sleep the first night, so we called to complain, and they moved us.
> 
> I would bet DVC owners would not like to know how rude some of the people at check-in can be toward their renters. *



She had a nerve. If I heard that from one of my renters, and I never have heard it yet, I would be on the phone to Burbank in a heartbeat. I would skip Lewis and go straight to the top. It says in our documents we can rent out our points. What they don't like is commercial renters but it their responsibility to do something about those people not yours. Talk about bad karma. 




Big Matt said:


> I will say that the DVC sales person at the kiosk gave me a real hassle and laughed at me when I told her that Marriott had nicer units.  After pushing her for a straight answer, she admitted that she'd never even been to a Marriott resort, let alone in the unit.  She also told me that people weren't allowed to trade into DVC via II.  I told her that I had done that and she said I wasy lying and that I was trespassing.  This kiosk was in DSS and I was staying in a villa in Congress Park.   I never did anything about it because frankly it wasn't worth my time.  Customer service at Disney has gone down hill in the parks, the resorts, and everywhere else.  The sad part is that it may just be our society as a whole.



Sometimes you have to laugh at the idiocy of some people. I used to work for the phone company in marketing. When I sent in a proposal I was accused of being a Bell Shaped Head by the competition, meaning I only knew one way of doing things and had no experience other than the Bell system. To a degree they were right although I like to think I knew more than they thought I did. DVC staff in general know very, very, very, very, little about anything other than DVC. They are not taught about other timeshares but they are taught that their product is far superior to any other on the market. I do agree they have a point but they cannot operate in a vacuum. They should learn what the competition is selling and how timeshares in general work. It took me a long time to acquire this information after owning only DVC for so many years but I did learn it and they should too. 



Eli Mairs said:


> We've been DVC members since 1992. We have stayed on points numerous times throughout the years.
> 
> *We have exchanged in through II several times and will be exchanging into OKW again at the end of January.*
> 
> ...



I agree with all you said except for the exchanging thing. Did you get the member perks like the internet?


----------



## cindi (Oct 15, 2008)

When I checked in for our stay, the first night was on our points, the rest of the week was an II exchange. They were kind enough to let us stay in the same preferred view unit without having to move. They just put our room keys for exchange under our door during the night, so we didn't even have to go downstairs.

I tried my best to make sure the girl behind the desk noted we were owners, and she said it was noted in our file. Yet when I went to the desk to tell them we would be leaving a day early and to make sure we weren't charged for the internet, that lady was not very hospitable at all. In fact, she said in a rather condensending tone that we were there on an exchange, so of course we didn't get it free. Didn't matter that we were owners. 

I was NOT happy.   I pointed out that I had asked about it at check in and also every time I logged on for another 24 hour period it said right on the check in screen that disney owners would NOT be charged. That is totally misleading and really irritated me. In fact, I had to work hard to not let it ruin my last day and color my whole impression. I definitely wouldn't have used the internet on a daily basis if I had known I would be charged for it. 

I was selected to do an online follow up survery about my Disney stay while we were visiting a park. And I definitely pointed out that I felt that was totally misleading the way it was worded and I wasn't one bit happy about it. 

So yes, even us owners get treated like second class citizens occasionally when we are there. 

I am still thinking about writing a personal letter myself in regards to that. I know about the $95 exchange fee and I am fine with that. I know about it ahead of time and I accept it as part of the deal of getting to trade into a Disney resort. What I don't accept is it saying all over the place owners won't be charged for something and then charging us anyway.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 15, 2008)

Cindi, we were there at Boardwalk at the same time you were.  I cannot believe we didn't know that until after we were back. 

I would have loved to meet you!   

The $95 fee should cover the internet for exchangers.  What else don't we get that owners get?  I think we get everything else as exchangers, sans the discount on annual passes.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Oct 15, 2008)

icydog said:


> I agree with all you said except for the exchanging thing. Did you get the member perks like the internet?



We will be bringing our laptop for the first time in January, so I will let you know if we get this member perk.


----------



## mj2vacation (Oct 15, 2008)

And how many of the cheesy RCI timeshare pick up their guest and luggage at the airport?  Seems DVC does.

Oh, and I forgot, you don't need a car at WDW, try that from I drive.

John, your bias shows through.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Once infected it's tough to be cured. You can beat "Disneytistus" & lose the glasses*



mj2vacation said:


> And how many of the cheesy RCI timeshare pick up their guest and luggage at the airport?  Seems DVC does.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot, you don't need a car at WDW, try that from I drive.
> 
> John, your bias shows through.



Call it bias if you prefer. I call it experience. I owned, I saw how things worked, I got out. Things haven't got better - they have deteriorated. Read the current owners and guest postings right here. I realize many of those who buy into the "vision" think everything DVC does is faultless (read the believer posts in this thread) but a realistic view, minus the ongoing costs they pay and rose colored glasses they seem to wear, says it's far from the truth.  

Think its the best, a good value, an experience if you wish. It's your money. The unvarnished facts say it is different, in a unique location (except for a few off sites resorts that really don't have a big demand), not as nice as many other timeshares, expensive and mostly smoke and mirrors. Hey, OZ looks great to the munchkins too. But they didn't charge Dorothy a $95 penalty to visit and it was just as much make believe as the "magic" of Disney (which was actually lost 15 or 20 years ago - but who's counting?).  Its nothing but a corporation looking for cash now. Enjoy giving them yours if you prefer that to other uses. I prefer other entertainment, resorts and sites to spend mine. 

Look I have enjoyed Disney I just don't find the value in the DVC resorts. I am the first to admit I have ZERO desire to buy trinkets (if they are sent to my unit "free" or not) or overpriced food - I go to the parks for the attractions. Disney is OK on that but Universal has done better over the past decade. I have no desire to be immersed in Disney 24hrs a day. In fact 8-10 hours is about all we can stand.  It wasn't always like that but that's how we feel now. "Free" pick up & no car? No savings and you are stuck within the Disney walls. No thanks. Use Disney transportation to be stuck within the gates all week? Talk about hellish nightmares!  

I can spend $14 to get to a beautiful resort that allows me to walk to Disney or maybe Seaworld or Universal AND to real restaurants, stores, etc and not pay DVC or park prices for smaller rooms and in most cases so-so food.  I just don't see the value.  Or I can rent a car for far less than the difference between an off site resort and a DVC resort, with plenty left over, and then see all Orlando offers - not just Disney.  If you haven't tried it trust me its far better than 7-10 days of non-stop "It's A Small World" and other theme songs.


----------



## sandcastles (Oct 15, 2008)

John, I couldn't disagree with you more.  We have owned timeshares since 1984.  We bought our first DVC in 1999.  I don't think DVC or DisneyWorld is perfect but I think it comes closer than most timeshares.

I don't think there is any comparison between being onsite and staying offsite, no matter how nice the TS is.  And I do really like the Marriotts and HGVC.  We stayed 4 weeks in Orlando a few years ago due to Hurricane Charley hitting 3 weeks of our TS on Sanibel.  We had to stay in Fl for the month to link with another reservation.  We stayed at Cypress Harbour and Grande Vista.  While both were nice, we couldn't wait to get back to DVC.
Over the years I have stayed at most of the TS in Orlando and with the exception of one that I would never go back to, they have all been nice or at least adequate.

Nothing beats sitting on your balcony overlooking the Boardwalk, watching the people, the entertainers and the boats on the lake.  I love the fact that one of us can go in the park while the other stays at the resort.  You can meet up at the parks with a quick walk, boat ride or bus ride.


----------



## icydog (Oct 15, 2008)

This thread was not intended to flame Disney or DVC. I was very upset and disappointed that I was treated so rudely but a castmember *and *that it seems that this is going to be Disney Vacation Club policy going forward. What a shame that they took a nice perk and made it a source of contention. AND I agree with Cindy. All exchangers should be allowed to use the internet that is already in the room. Seems petty on the part of Disney. That's all I wanted to say. I still love DVC. I still love Walt Disney World. I still love to stay on site. I was mad at my treatment and I still am. *But*, I now even madder at myself for getting involved in a p___n contest over at TS4ms-- for a compete day-- and not writing the letter I planned to write to Jim Lewis. Duh.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 15, 2008)

icydog said:


> This thread was not intended to flame Disney or DVC. I was very upset and disappointed that I was treated so rudely but a castmember *and *that it seems that this is going to be Disney Vacation Club policy going forward. What a shame that they took a nice perk and made it a source of contention. AND I agree with Cindy. All exchangers should be allowed to use the internet that is already in the room. Seems petty on the part of Disney. That's all I wanted to say. I still love DVC. I still love Walt Disney World. I still love to stay on site. I was mad at my treatment and I still am. *But*, I now even madder at myself for getting involved in a p___n contest over at TS4ms-- for a compete day-- and not writing the letter I planned to write to Jim Lewis. Duh.



Me, too.  I love Disney, and nothing will change that opinion.  Our second week was a breeze, because they just brought the keys to the room.  We love staying onsite and feel that we get a great value for our exchanges, even with the $95.00 fee.


----------



## joestein (Oct 16, 2008)

I exchanged into 1-bedroom BWV in May 08.  I think we were treated nicely, but there are some differences on how exchangers are treated.

I came up to the check in desk with a big smile, and as much charm as I could muster (which is not all that much), gave the person behind the desk all my papers, explained that my wife and I were celebrating our Anniversary (a bit of a lie, it wasn't until the following week), and could we possibly be upgraded.

The cast member immediately said "of course" and proceeded to make some phone calls, after about 10 minutes, she told us that since we are staying here through "them" they can't do anything for us.  I wish I could say she flipped me the bird or something, but she was in fact very pleasant.

My unit wasn't ready (it was 11am), and they wouldn't work with me to find a ready unit.  I wonder if they would have done so if I was not an exchanger.



BTW.... You _NEED_ a car in Disney.  Even staying at BWV, you need a car to go anywhere other than EPCOT or DHS.  Unless you want to spend half a day traveling on the Bus.     Service is also poor at the resort, half finished room service food and plates sat in hallways for days before being cleaned up, even after I made numerous calls.

Joe


----------



## sandcastles (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't think it makes any difference whether you are an owner or exchanger as far as when you will get your room.  We make about 6 trips a year to Disney, at least 2 weeks are thru II, the others are as an owner.  A couple of times we have lucked out and got our room about 9:00.  A couple of times it was about 4:00, but usually around 2:00.

We have always received quick, good, courteous service as an exchanger.  In fact the only less than stellar service we have received was as an owner staying on points at VWL.

I would always want a car at DW, but I don't agree that the bus service is bad.  There have been a few times when we have waited longer than I wanted but on the whole I have been very satisfied.

I do agree they could do a better job picking up the room service trays.  I've never seen them sitting in hallways for days, but I have seen them for longer times then I would think necessary.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 16, 2008)

We had a car because we drove from Tampa, but we feel we saved lots of time going to the Magic Kingdom by bus from Boardwalk, because you have to park at the transportation center, then shuttle to the monorail, then to the park.  Going to Animal Kingdom, we took the car.  We only spent one day there in our two weeks, believe it or not.  Next trip, which is December, we will spend two partial days at Animal Kingdom.  It was so hot and humid, I had a hard time enjoying the first week there, even with our granddaughter with us.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 16, 2008)

joestein said:


> I exchanged into 1-bedroom BWV in May 08.  I think we were treated nicely, but there are some differences on how exchangers are treated.
> 
> I came up to the check in desk with a big smile, and as much charm as I could muster (which is not all that much), gave the person behind the desk all my papers, explained that my wife and I were celebrating our Anniversary (a bit of a lie, it wasn't until the following week), and could we possibly be upgraded.
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound any different to me. Upgrades never happen by customer request.. owner or not. 
They happen rarely, only if DVC overbooked and has no option. Of course I'm sure somebody out there will find a 1 in a million exception. 
In short, for the cast member to immediately say "of course" is hard to believe and she likely misunderstood your request (not saying you're lying).

The room not being ready is also common. It varies between resorts whether or not they will find a different room for you. Sometime rooms are pre assigned to accommodate requests.


----------



## joestein (Oct 16, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We had a car because we drove from Tampa, but we feel we saved lots of time going to the Magic Kingdom by bus from Boardwalk, because you have to park at the transportation center, then shuttle to the monorail, then to the park.  Going to Animal Kingdom, we took the car.  We only spent one day there in our two weeks, believe it or not.  Next trip, which is December, we will spend two partial days at Animal Kingdom.  It was so hot and humid, I had a hard time enjoying the first week there, even with our granddaughter with us.



The couple of times I went to the Magic Kingdom, we valet parked for the whole day at the Polynesian Resort. I just told them we were eating there (which was true on those days - just that it was 8am and I had 6pm reservations).  Since I was using Valet at BWV, it didn't even cost extra.

Joe


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 16, 2008)

*Disney, Shmizznee.*

If I were as "into" Disney as I am "into" my own personal favorites, I don't know how objective I could be (or would need to be) about how Disney stacks up with other timeshare options out there.  And for sure I would be little swayed by other people's views & experiences, objective or biased _mox nix_.  

Our daughter-in-law is into Disney bigtime -- already was even before she became the mother of our grandson, who is also into Disney.  So the 1st time she & her husband & little boy were about to join us for a week at our outstanding (non-Disney) timeshare a mile or so from the Downtown Disney entrance off Rt. 535, we got there 1st & hid all the regular Timeshare Soap & shampoo, etc., & replaced all those items with equivalent Mickey Mouse resort/hotel soaps, shampoos, etc., that we bought ahead of time via eBay specially for the purpose. 

The soap _el switcho_ didn't magically convert our non-Disney timeshare to Disney, but it did say something special to our daughter-in-law, who is a real treasure.  

Through it all, however, I have to agree with those who point out that when the Disney timeshares impose restrictions on exchange guests that do not apply to owners & renters, & ditto when Disney charges fees to exchange guests for things provided at no extra charge to owners & renters, then that violates the basic concept of timeshare exchanging.  Doing that makes Disney look bad because that practice _is_ bad.  Ditto for tolerating that, as I-I apparently does.  

Exchanging my timeshares means whoever goes there & checks in for my week that I paid for gets everything that I paid for & is not charged anything extra that I would not be charged for if I were there myself in person.  Any timeshare company that chisels around the edges of that is undermining the concept of timeshare exchange.  Exchange guests are nothing less than surrogates for the actual owners. 

Treating exchange guests as 2nd class citz. is dissing the owners, whether the owners realize it or not -- Disney timeshare or non-Disney timeshare _mox nix_.  No timeshare company should be able to get away with that. 


-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carl D (Oct 16, 2008)

joestein said:


> The couple of times I went to the Magic Kingdom, we valet parked for the whole day at the Polynesian Resort. I just told them we were eating there (which was true on those days - just that it was 8am and I had 6pm reservations).  Since I was using Valet at BWV, it didn't even cost extra.
> 
> Joe


It is bad form to do as you suggest. Hopefully you at least gave the valet a nice tip.. seeing as though you were deceptive in order to save a few dollars.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 16, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Through it all, however, I have to agree with those who point out that when the Disney timeshares impose restrictions on exchange guests that do not apply to owners & renters, & ditto when Disney charges fees to exchange guests for things provided at no extra charge to owners & renters, then that violates the basic concept of timeshare exchanging.  Doing that makes Disney look bad because that practice _is_ bad.  Ditto for tolerating that, as I-I apparently does.
> 
> Exchanging my timeshares means whoever goes there & checks in for my week that I paid for gets everything that I paid for & is not charged anything extra that I would not be charged for if I were there myself in person.  Any timeshare company that chisels around the edges of that is undermining the concept of timeshare exchange.  Exchange guests are nothing less than surrogates for the actual owners.
> 
> ...


Am I mistaken?? I thought CP charged exchange guests for movies, or mini golf, or something, but it was free for owners.

I could be getting CP confused with another place..


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 16, 2008)

*The Freebies Are Free For Everybody & Everybody Pays For The Non-Free Items.*




Carl D said:


> Am I mistaken?? I thought CP charged exchange guests for movies, or mini golf, or something, but it was free for owners.
> 
> I could be getting CP confused with another place..


You're talking Cypress Pointe ? 

Stuff that's free -- pools, workout room, etc. -- is free for renters, owners, & exchangers alike. 

Nuisance fees for other stuff -- Internet, mini-golf, PacMan, video rental, etc. -- are likewise paid by renters, owners, & exchangers _mox nix_. 

So far as I know, that's how it is on both sides of the street -- Phase II & Phase I.  If that's incorrect, I'd like to know about it.  

I would hate to think other timeshares are following the leader in any trend toward treating their exchange guests as 2nd class citz.  If that ever happens at a timeshare where I have so much as 1 paltry vote in the HOA-BOD elections or 1 dinky EEY proxy to send in, you can bet the _Powers That Be_ will hear about it bigtime.  

Timeshare exchange guests are the timeshare owners' surrogates, period.  

Treating timeshare exchange guests as 2nd class citz. is not right & is not acceptable.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Must be someplace else.*



Carl D said:


> Am I mistaken?? I thought CP charged exchange guests for movies, or mini golf, or something, but it was free for owners.
> 
> I could be getting CP confused with another place..



You must be as owners and exchange guests will pay the same price for movie rentals, food, use of the game room (except ping pong) and Wifi.  At Cypress Pointe Grande Villas owners and guests, and any owners or guests from Cypress Pointe Resort which shares all common areas with CPGV, will pay for mini-golf. None of it required, all very reasonable fees and no discrimination between owners or guests. As it should be for exchange and always was until... well, we all know who decided there are lesser guests and to purposely treat them as such.  Bad move.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 16, 2008)

Well that's good to hear about CP.
Although I think the fee *may* be wrong, I really don't care about it.
That may be a bad attitude, but it's just that I couldn't care less about the "timeshare aspect" of DVC. I will never trade it for another TS, and I don't care if anyone ever trades in.
To me it's a lifetime of pre-paid on site Disney vacations. Nothing more.

I do hope exchangers are treated courteous because that is the Disney way. They can ask for the fee in a courteous fashion at check in.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 16, 2008)

*Buying Into A Timeshare Gets A Foot In The Door But Does Not Pre-Pay For Vacations.*




Carl D said:


> Well that's good to hear about CP.
> Although I think the fee *may* be wrong, I really don't care about it.
> That may be a bad attitude, but it's just that I couldn't care less about the "timeshare aspect" of DVC. I will never trade it for another TS, and I don't care if anyone ever trades in.
> To me it's a lifetime of pre-paid on site Disney vacations. Nothing more.
> ...


Unless Disney gets its owners to pay the whole 42-year RTU's worth of annual maintenance fees up front, then it's hard to see how owing at DVC amounts to pre-paid vacations.  Although those annual fees at my deeded timeshare just keep on coming forevermore amen, at DVC they only keep on coming for 42 years or so before there's a benediction.  However that may be, DVC still isn't prepaid since the Disney suits don't let owners check in without paying their annual fees. 

My condemnation of the DVC policy under which exchange guests are treated as 2nd class citz. is strictly in the abstract.  That's because DVC exchanges are through I-I & we're strictly RCI ( -- not that there's anything wrong with that -- ), so we're not apt to be exchanging into DVC any time soon if ever.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## joestein (Oct 16, 2008)

Carl D said:


> It is bad form to do as you suggest. Hopefully you at least gave the valet a nice tip.. seeing as though you were deceptive in order to save a few dollars.



How am I saving any money?  Parking is already included when you stay at DVC.  Tipping has nothing to do with saving money anyway, I always tip valets regardless.


What I save is time and aggrevation of dealing with the Trams and parking at the TTC, especially at the end of the night, where I leave the park and am back in BWV in about 25 minutes. 

Joe


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 16, 2008)

Mini-golf is free at Bonnet Creek!  I liked the course, too.  Not bad.  

Love DVC and don't mind paying the $95, but I would like to have all the benefits of owners for that $95.  That would include free internet.


----------



## cindi (Oct 16, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It was so hot and humid, I had a hard time enjoying the first week there, even with our granddaughter with us.



DH and I just said that exact same thing yesterday. The heat and humidity about killed us both this trip. Not sure why, because it wasn't THAT hot, but yet I could hardly breath sometimes. It really took away from our enjoyment as well.

I wish we could have had a meet up when we were both there too. Maybe next time?


----------



## Carl D (Oct 16, 2008)

joestein said:


> How am I saving any money?  Parking is already included when you stay at DVC.  Tipping has nothing to do with saving money anyway, I always tip valets regardless.
> 
> 
> What I save is time and aggrevation of dealing with the Trams and parking at the TTC, especially at the end of the night, where I leave the park and am back in BWV in about 25 minutes.
> ...


I apologize. I wasn't aware you were staying on site.
It's still bad form to advertise that. Just imagine if hundreds of cars did the same thing.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 16, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Unless Disney gets its owners to pay the whole 42-year RTU's worth of annual maintenance fees up front, then it's hard to see how owing at DVC amounts to pre-paid vacations.  Although those annual fees at my deeded timeshare just keep on coming forevermore amen, at DVC they only keep on coming for 42 years or so before there's a benediction.  However that may be, DVC still isn't prepaid since the Disney suits don't let owners check in without paying their annual fees.
> 
> My condemnation of the DVC policy under which exchange guests are treated as 2nd class citz. is strictly in the abstract.  That's because DVC exchanges are through I-I & we're strictly RCI ( -- not that there's anything wrong with that -- ), so we're not apt to be exchanging into DVC any time soon if ever.  So it goes.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Okay, with the exception of annual fees my vacation is paid upfront. So about 85% is pre paid..

The RTU works perfectly for us, and we wouldn't want it any other way. I truly feel fortunate that DVC is a RTU. I don't have to worry about saddling my heirs with fees on a decrepit old resort. Heck, perhaps they won't even like Disney.
Some owners of less quality resorts truly may not be able to give their TS away, thus be stuck with the fees.

BTW- Current expirations of DVC are 2042, 2054, and 2057, depending on which resort.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 16, 2008)

*You Said A Mouthful.*




Carl D said:


> The RTU works perfectly for us, and we wouldn't want it any other way. I truly feel fortunate that DVC is a RTU. I don't have to worry about saddling my heirs with fees on a decrepit old resort. Heck, perhaps they won't even like Disney.


That simple exit strategy may turn out to be the most underappreciated virtue of those RTU timeshares. 

Shux, if I had known about those 3-year (renewable) RTU points-timeshare leases, I'd have gone for 1 of those instead of buying my dinky points timeshare, which is deeded & therefore my responsibility forevermore-amen until I or my heirs manage to sell it off. 

Live & learn, eh ? 


Carl D said:


> Some owners of less quality resorts truly may not be able to give their TS away, thus be stuck with the fees.


Not only that, it's even possible that quality won't have all that much to do with it at some point in the future -- that owners of the more quality resorts will find themselves in precisely the same situation. 

Who knows ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## icydog (Oct 21, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> That simple exit strategy may turn out to be the most underappreciated virtue of those RTU timeshares.
> 
> Shux, if I had known about those 3-year (renewable) RTU points-timeshare leases, I'd have gone for 1 of those instead of buying my dinky points timeshare, which is deeded & therefore my responsibility forevermore-amen until I or my heirs manage to sell it off.
> 
> ...



I've resigned my membership to Timeshare Forums, actually it was a _quit and fire_, _I quit before they fired me._ Can you please tell me what the link referred to since I can no longer access that site?  Thanks.

As far as DVC's attitude, and you'll forgive me saying so since I am a staunch DVC supporter, I think they are still in a fog as to the meaning of Timesharing. They, DVC, would hear a lot of complaints from their owners if the resort they traded into was NOT up to the standards of DVC. Like, for instance, if owners got free internet access and exchangers didn't. The fact is--- they don't get these complaints--- because only a tiny fraction of owners trade their points away. Most DVCphiles are actually in it for the Mouse. They love DisneyWorld. They love DVC. They love everything about the membership. 

Heck, if you could go on a DVC Member Cruise you would know what I mean. This cruise is cult-like in the enthusiam for anything DVC. The meetings are like Amway conventions with all of us, yes myself included  , yelling responses to simplistic questions from the stage.  Do you love DVC..YES. Are you having a good time?.. YES. Will you be back on the DVC member cruise next year?...YES. Are you looking forward to the opening of the Bay Lake Towers? ...YES.. Are you going to buy more points?.. YES..

 DVC acts in a vacuum and they won't change. They don't need to. They make money...Why change? The product is easy to sell... Why change? Nobody's complaining...Why change? Who cares about exchangers.. Why change? You get my drift.


----------



## gmarine (Oct 21, 2008)

I've exchanged into Disney a bunch of times and we were always treated very well by the staff. One example was at OKW. The unit above us had a water leak and water dripped into our bathroom. To make a long story short a manager told me she was going to refund us the cost of one nights stay. I told her we were II exchangers and didnt actually pay for each night. She said no problem said she would instead credit our account the rack rate of a one night stay. She credited our account $500!
While I was at the front desk doing this my wife called my cell to tell me that my son must have dropped his Mickey stuffed animal on the way back from the bus stop. I told her I will look for it or get him another tomorrow. The manager overheard and I explained what happened. She personally went with me to look for the toy but we didnt find it. I wasnt back in our room for half hour before she had a replacement stuffed animal delivered to our room.

I think the OPs problem was unusual and bad customer service can happen anywhere. I think Disney in general has excellant customer service.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've always been treated nicely on my exchanges, but the one time I went on the tour, I found the guide to be unknowledgeable about II.  He told me you could only trade in once every few years.  I told him I'd done it 3 times in one year.  I don't think he believed me.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 21, 2008)

*3-Year (Renewable) RTU Points-Timeshare Lease Ad.*




icydog said:


> I've resigned my membership to Timeshare Forums, actually it was a _quit and fire_, _I quit before they fired me._ Can you please tell me what the link referred to since I can no longer access that site?


Shux, I never even signed up with Timeshare Forums & I have no trouble clicking on that link, which is just a classified advertisement for those 3-year (renewable) RTU points-timeshare leases.  I thought signing up with TS4Ms was only necessary for sending in BBS entries, etc. -- not for looking at what's already there. 

( If you can't even read the TS4Ms stuff that doesn't require being signed up, is it possible you've not only been quit & fired but also _blackballed_ ?  Sheesh. ) 

At 1 time there was an equivalent TUG classified ad for the 3-year (renewable) RTU points-timeshare leases, which I linked to occasionally in various TUG-BBS entries.  I think that ad is no longer on TUG -- I've been unable to find it ever since the start of the TUG Free Classifieds era.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## icydog (Nov 6, 2008)

I sent a letter to Jim Lewis priority mail *with a signature requested. * I haven't gotten the signature card back and I sent the letter more than 2 weeks ago. I wonder if they got it or if it went into the vertical file. 

Basically I asked him to allow DVC members trading in through II be allowed the free internet perk. I also mentioned that it would be nice to offer this perk to all exchangers. I told him that Marriotts give free internet to everyone who is staying on their property- whether they own there of if they exchanged in. So far nothing. I wonder if he ever saw the letter at all.


----------



## icydog (Dec 9, 2008)

icydog said:


> I sent a letter to Jim Lewis priority mail *with a signature requested. * I haven't gotten the signature card back and I sent the letter more than 2 weeks ago. I wonder if they got it or if it went into the vertical file.
> 
> Basically I asked him to allow DVC members trading in through II be allowed the free internet perk. I also mentioned that it would be nice to offer this perk to all exchangers. I told him that Marriotts give free internet to everyone who is staying on their property- whether they own there of if they exchanged in. So far nothing. I wonder if he ever saw the letter at all.



WELL OBVIOUSLY JIM LEWIS GOT MY LETTER BECAUSE EVERYTHING CHANGED FOR THIS EXCHANGED SARATOGA SPRINGS TRIP.  

I was greeted as a member. I was given a Member Perks Booklet and check in package. My parking permit said DVC Member on it. 

I HAD FREE INTERNET EVERYDAY!!!! 

I was treated with respect. I was a happy camper. I'm glad it worked out, and I'm glad they listened,  and for you members trading in, it will be easier from now on..

BUT WITH THE NEW RCI AFFILIATION I WON'T BE ABLE TO EVER EXCHANGE IN AGAIN!!! TOO BAD.. NO WONDER IT WAS FIXED SO EASILY.
I'M GLAD DISNEY WAS RESPONSIVE TO ME HOWEVER, THEY NEVER, EVER, ANSWERED MY LETTER. I WONDER WHY?


----------



## mdurette (Dec 12, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> It's no accident. Starting with the "exchange penalty" they pioneered DVC goes out of their way to treat II "guests" as second or third class steerage interlopers.  Every II guest should rank DVC as low as possible until this type of treatment ends. Or just avoid DVC - there are much better resorts in the few areas they have a presence.  Those honor the idea of fair exchange and treat guests well.




I must say - I have been to DVC 3 times on an II trade and was always treated fine.


----------

